# Fizik Pave saddle



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

black, slight scuff, but still very comfortable. Ideal for winter training bike.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> black, slight scuff, but still very comfortable. Ideal for winter training bike.



How much?


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> How much?


free - but if you think it appropriate you can send Shaun some dosh


----------



## Tynan (20 Sep 2011)

me me me me

my old nice saddle split and I'm not awfully enjoying one that's been on a written off hybrid frame in the garden for three years


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2011)

Tynan said:


> me me me me
> 
> my old nice saddle split and I'm not awfully enjoying one that's been on a written off hybrid frame in the garden for three years


sorry - already posted to the chap above you.......


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Sep 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> sorry - already posted to the chap above you.......



Saddle arrived before 10:00am this morning. Thank you very much indeed. Once I get a reply from Admin I will pop a PO in the post for him


----------



## Tynan (21 Sep 2011)

bah

you both deserve to loose the saddle for such poor thread updating

here's to your arse being too fat for it angelfish


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Sep 2011)

Tynan said:


> bah
> 
> you both deserve to loose the saddle for such poor thread updating
> 
> here's to your arse being too fat for it angelfish



If it is I will let you know and you can have it


----------



## Tynan (21 Sep 2011)

good man

is your arse fat?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Sep 2011)

Tynan said:


> good man
> 
> is your arse fat?


Well I have a little extra padding there


----------



## Tynan (22 Sep 2011)

15 and a half stone of slender honed muscle here


----------



## Soltydog (22 Sep 2011)

If you want Tynan I have a spesh 'alias' i think  155mm in black that you can have,although it may be a bit wide for your slender rear


----------



## Tynan (23 Sep 2011)

to be entirely honest, I'm in proportion for a broad shouldered man of 6'2" and 15stone and a half

that's awfully decent of you solty, I'd certainly like to give it a whirl, can I pm you my address, I'll pay p&p of course and perhaps a little more upon liking

thank-you


----------



## Soltydog (24 Sep 2011)

pm me your address & i'll get it posted early next week. If you want to send a payment, send it via paypal to webmaster@cyclechat.net towards the upkeep of this place  I've had it sat in the garage for at least 2 years doing nowt


----------



## Tynan (25 Sep 2011)

can't say fairer than that, good man, have done and will do

thanks


----------

